# Hose reel recommendation



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

I won't mince words. I want an Eley. 
Here is my concern. I'm mounting it at the corner of my deck, so I'll be pulling it in both a parallel and perpendicular direction. Will I be disappointed with Eley performance with this setup?

Are there any alternatives to Eley that I should be looking at? Maybe something made in USA?


----------



## bosox_5 (Jun 20, 2018)

This is exactly what I just did with mine last week. I have it it the parallel configuration. You do need to line up the hose to reel it in, but that is the same as any other reel I have ever had. The value of the Eley is that it is rock solid and will last.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Eley does sell those hose guides you could install that may help reduce the stress on the hose and the reel. Or use something like this Hose roller Guide


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

Man, I really wish I could bite the bullet on one of these. $189 for the free-standing model is what I'd need, and I've been wanting one of these for 2 years now. Still don't have one. Would like to get one here soon, but I'm back to the drawing board on mower choice, again.. and it's a never ending battle of choices for things for the yard/house.


----------



## krusej23 (May 8, 2018)

I bought the Liberty Garden 712 for this same idea. I wanted to be able to rotate the hose reel. This does that very easily. I mounted it to a 4x6 post and it's great so far.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01I727FQO/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o05_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

Thanks for the feedback. The liberty looks interesting...but the Eley calls to me.


----------



## testwerke (Apr 4, 2019)

I have two Gardena reels. Absolutely love them. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00ASF6AR4


----------



## greencare (Sep 14, 2019)

I just use the Suncast Hose Reel Mobil Cart from The Home Depot. But upon checking the site now, I do like the Hampton Bay 4-Wheel Hose Cart.


----------



## NELawn (May 7, 2019)

I have a suncast, its total junk, I have always wanted a Eley. . I have gone through a few suncast reels over the years.
It would be worth it, if your grabbing a hose a few times a day.

Unfortunately only a suncast will fit under my porch, where I store it, so I was only tempted so much.

If I every build another porch it will be tall enough for the Eley hose reel with teh wheels


----------



## frekwentflier (Oct 27, 2020)

testwerke said:


> I have two Gardena reels. Absolutely love them. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00ASF6AR4


I've been looking at the Gardena reels. Have yours held up well over time?


----------



## Mathwiz (Jul 20, 2021)

Over the years I purchased the lesser expensive ones and finally had enough. If I had bought the Ely earlier, I would have actually saved money. The Ely is a tank and works like melted butter. It is engineered very well. My wife uses it every morning to water her plants and flowers. She loves it. Buy the cover too.


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

I use hoselink retractable reel. Been very reliable. If Eley made a retractable, I'd be allover it.


----------



## BBLOCK (Jun 8, 2020)

testwerke said:


> I have two Gardena reels. Absolutely love them. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00ASF6AR4


I also have this and love it as well. Only complaint w them would be the 1/2" hose


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Austinite said:


> I use hoselink retractable reel. Been very reliable. If Eley made a retractable, I'd be allover it.


My wife would cut someone if they took her hoselink. It's been fantastic to use in the backyard with the longer hose.


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

FATC1TY said:


> Austinite said:
> 
> 
> > I use hoselink retractable reel. Been very reliable. If Eley made a retractable, I'd be allover it.
> ...


lol. I l've had mine a little over a year, and use it almost daily. Still works like a champ.


----------



## jbcarter14 (Aug 12, 2018)

BBLOCK said:


> testwerke said:
> 
> 
> > I have two Gardena reels. Absolutely love them. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00ASF6AR4
> ...


I've had mine for about a year. It's been great. Ended up buying another one for the front of the house. I thought it would look a little unsightly on the patio but it actually looks nicer than the hose reel I had before. I'm pretty carefully rolling it up I hold it a little instead of letting it go full blast. I would recommend it.


----------



## testwerke (Apr 4, 2019)

frekwentflier said:


> testwerke said:
> 
> 
> > I have two Gardena reels. Absolutely love them. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00ASF6AR4
> ...


Yes! I've had to replace a nozzle once or twice but otherwise still perfectly happy with the reels. You can get quick disconnect fittings to adapt any brand of sprayer, nozzle, and sprinkler out there.


----------

